# Ormond/Daytona beach



## bassmaster69247 (Jun 3, 2016)

I will be heading down next week and was wondering what the fishing is like and maybe some tips


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 3, 2016)

In Ormond u can put in at high bridge and fish all the estuaries and tomoka basin and catch reds tarpon snook as well as other normal inshore fish like jacks and ladyfish .... We mostly fish 30 minutes south of there in Mosquito Lagoon and we primarily fish for reds but we have also been catching big trout lately !!!


----------



## dawg (Jun 3, 2016)

very nice speck!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 4, 2016)

Thx Dawg ... Here's another solid 1 
Bassmaster if u have any specific questions PM me and I'll be happy to help if I can


----------



## bassmaster69247 (Jun 4, 2016)

Nice thanks for the Info but unfortunately I won't be in a boat.


----------



## stumpman35 (Jun 6, 2016)

I was in Daytona Beach from May 23-27th.  I caught some Mangrove Snapper at a place called Halifax Harbour pier.  Caught a few whiting and a blue from Main Street Pier.  Saw one flounder caught from under the pier.  Tried Ponce Inlet and didn't catch anything.  Turns out frozen cut bait is not the way to go.  Lessoned learned, next time I will have live shrimp.


----------



## Poo Bear (Jun 9, 2016)

My family used to go to Ormond Beach every year for our family vacation. I always loved fishing so I would take my spinning rod and surf fish. There was an abundance of mole crabs/sand fleas on the beach. (excuse me if I am telling you something you already know) This is all pretty simple but the key to success is reading the beach. There are some very good videos on youtube on this subject. Identifying sandbars, troughs and cuts can greatly improve your odds of catching fish, including whiting and the occasional pompano, jack, red, etc. check this out: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlF_Hy3kNLY


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm heading to Ormond in the next couple of weeks and was wondering if any thing is running. I agree with the troughs. No troughs and I won't bother fishing.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 10, 2018)

Mosquito Lagoon!  I hired a local guide for a reasonable rate to take my daughter and her boy friend last year.  I may take my own boat this year.  Beautiful area.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Apr 10, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> Mosquito Lagoon!  I hired a local guide for a reasonable rate to take my daughter and her boy friend last year.  I may take my own boat this year.  Beautiful area.



Word of warning...not sure what kind of boat you have...but my 13" draft Sea Fox drafts too much for that place...if you get out of the channel at all, it gets REAL skinny REAL fast. Absolutely great place to fish and explore...if you have the right boat


----------



## Big7 (Apr 10, 2018)

Daytona Beach Pier has good fishing.
The "scenery" is also nice. (if you know what I mean) 

There are a few around Ponce Inlet that will
take you out. Not really all that expensive.

I ran pretty hard there in the 80's and 90's.
Fishing is better than most would think.


----------

